# springtime skunk



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

any good baites to target some stinkies?
i have a few that woke up and are makeing a mess.
need a good skunk bait please!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

lettuce is good
and fish works occasionally


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

If you are talking about useing a live trap, and know where the skunks are moving, canned fish works pretty good...as does chicken parts, and the cheaper, fishy smelling canned cat food.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

most coyote call lures will catch skunks. they use eau de skunk to louden them up, and most skunks will investigate.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

cool
thanks


----------



## moosebonsai (May 11, 2007)

Well ... did you trap the skunk?

Did any of the baits work?


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

ended up getting caught by i nicely placed shot from the .223.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

How'd you get him to come in? Or was it just luck that you had your rifle when you saw him? I have a problem skunk too, and I want to bait him into rifle range. Do you think some tuna in a stocking suspended over a tree branch will work to get him to come in?


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

just dumb luck.
was out all day prairie doggin and came home early evening and he was in range


----------

